
Developer impressions and lessons learned from iPhone App Store launch - nickb
http://groups.google.com/group/android-discuss/browse_thread/thread/7644b51d8dc081b3
======
DenisM
The biggest problem with iPhone right now is wait times to get approval. There
is enormous amount of apps backlogged in review process.

If Apple traps developers into the walled garden they should at least feed the
captives.

